# Printing through a router...



## tdude51 (May 26, 2005)

Hi, I've been having a bit of trouble trying to connect my computer to my printer. Here are all the details:

Computer I want to connect:
-HP m7470n 
-Connected to wireless router by ethernet cable (CAT5)

Computer that the printer is attatched to: 
-Dell Optiplex 160L
-Also connected to wireless router by ethernet cable (CAT5) 

Printer:
-HP Deskjet 952C 
-Plugged into Dell computer by classic parallel printer port
-USB plugin also looks available, square USB port on back of printer empty

Router:
-Belkin F5D7230-4
-Four ethernet ports, 2 used by above computers, 2 empty

Is there any way that I can do it with this setup? I read something that said you could get a usb-ethernet adapter and that might work somehow. I've tried using the "Add a Printer" wizard in the "Printers and Faxes" section of the control panel but that did not work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

You can do it with this setup, but you have to set the printer up for sharing. Go to Help and Support in XP and search for printer sharing. That will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## tdude51 (May 26, 2005)

OK, I need some real help here. I went through the whole networking wizard on both of my computers, went to browse printers, and It only shows the printers of the computer I'm on and not the other computer. On the one with the printer connected to it, called FEPC, it shows the HP Deskjet blahblahblah and nothing on TOM. On the computer I want to connect to the printer with it shows Quicken PDF Printer and Microsoft Image Writer on TOM but nothing on FEPC. I have been able to ping both computers successfully through a command prompt from the other. Norton and Windows Firewall were both disabled. Can anybody help me with this?


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

You should be able to go into the properties of the printer (right click -> properties) and select the sharing tab. Then set it to share the printer (you may need to enter a printer name, I don't remember).
Finally, for the easiest use, make sure both computers are in the same workgroup (Windows key + pause -> Computer Name -> Change -> set the Workgroup name to be the same on both computers (can be anything you want to call it as long as it's the same for both computers).
The printer should now be shared across the network. Also, you'll have to keep the Dell on as it's now acting as the printer's 'server' and you can only access the printer as long as the computer it is hooked up to is on.


----------



## tdude51 (May 26, 2005)

I have enabled sharing in the properties and named the printer, and both computers are in the same group, MSHOME. It detects the Dell, FEPC, in the network, It just doesn't show the printers. I have had the Dell on the whole time.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

When you say it detects it in the network, where are you looking? To my knowledge, shared printers won't show up in My Network Places. Try opening up something like Word or Notepad, and selecting File -> Print and seeing if you can select the printer from the drop down box. If that doesn't work, try going to printers and faxes and see if it lists the printer there (Control Panel -> Printers and Faxes).


----------



## tdude51 (May 26, 2005)

I mean that when I go to add a printer and then browse for one on the network, I only see the two computers, FEPC and TOM. If I'm on FEPC and browse for a printer it will only show Fax and HP Deskjet 952C, the ones already in Printers and Faxes. If I'm on TOM and I browse for a printer it will only show Fax, Microsoft Office Document Image Writer, and Quicken PDF Printer, the ones in Printers and Faxes.

Just to make sure things are clear:
-HP Deskjet 950C is connected to FEPC
-I want to add the HP Deskjet 950C to TOM

I am also running Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2 on TOM, not sure if that makes a difference from regular XP Home Edition on FEPC because it had a spot for additional drivers if you were running a different kind of Windows in the sharing tab under the printer's properties.

P.S. Thank you for your help so far, sorry if I sound like a pain :sad:


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

You might try manually pointing to the printer. When you go through the Add Printer wizard, selection the option Connect to this printer, etc., instead of Browse for a printer. Type in the Dell's computer name and the shared printer name:

\\DellComputerName\SharedPrinterName

See if that works.


----------



## tdude51 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for your support everyone, I finally got it to work :smile:.

What I did differently:
-Used a USB plugin instead of parallel port 
-Manually pointed to the printer with ksteiger's method

Now all I need to do is configure the firewalls to allow the IP Adress of my computer so I don't have to keep turning my Anti-Virus software every time I want to print.

Not bad for a 13 year old kid trying to hook up his new middle school graduation present to the office printer, eh? .


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

Good for you, dude -- keep up the good work! And glad I could help out.


----------

